
Show HN: Kaggle Random Dataset Generator - loisaidasam
https://loisaidasam.github.io/kaggle-random-dataset-generator
======
loisaidasam
Inspired by Gengo's post "The 50 Best Free Datasets for Machine Learning", via
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17309443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17309443)

